# Piraya Ate......



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

10" piraya eats onion bulb nickel size in circumference







Since onions are toxic for dogs, can't help but wonder if I should be concerned ?
I ignored good advice from ICM+BA20 to go for jungle vals for my 90g, went with onion plants instead. 
They have been doing poorly from day one. Two weeks later bought jungle vals for my 144g and they are not only growing but multiplying.
Anyway down to two onion plants, put the sickly one in the 144g,(better lighting), while it floated I took off the canopy, and this







of a piraya, who ignores the danios at the top of his tank, infact seems afraid to go to the top 24/7 went for this plant bulb, right away, shredded it and ate 3/4 of it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm no icthyologist, but I think he's gonna be fine.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

does its breath smell like onions?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If so, toss in a couple of Mentos.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

No longer in the state of high anxiety, he regurgitated most of it.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

maknwar said:


> does its breath smell like onions?


Yeah, those things reek worse than onions, no wonder he could'nt keep it down.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

impalass said:


> No longer in the state of high anxiety, he regurgitated most of it.


 I was going to say usually when p;'s eat something like fake plants they will just throw it back up. You mean onion aquarium plants right?

I don't even think they are related to onions which your saying dogs shouldn't eat its probably just b/c of their look


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

sell the piraya to mee!


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> sell the piraya to mee!


He's just started coming out of his shell, and interacting with me







He's definately a keeper now


----------

